Ask HN: How do you handle authentication in Single Page Applications? - skyisblue
======
sgoran
In SPA you usualy bind pages to routes or hashes.. so that points to
something..

For example to have central router where you check you tokens etc. Take a look
this example with auth0 and ReactJS

~~~
sgoran
[https://auth0.com/docs/quickstart/spa/react/01-login](https://auth0.com/docs/quickstart/spa/react/01-login)

------
GrumpyNl
The same as in multiple page applications.

